# Best wax??



## joeyk97 (Dec 16, 2006)

Hey guys I have a brand new GtO and I want to make sure I use the best wax without killing my paint. My previous car I used Meguliars and it worked perfect and shined. Anyhow I was wondering if that is still good if not any good ideas that won't hurt the paint?


----------



## SANDU002 (Oct 13, 2004)

I would recommend one of three. For the daily driver and you don't want to do this often, I would Klasse all in one. If you want a deeper shine and that show car look, then either Tropicare or Zaino Bros is the way to go. 

I use Klasse on my wife's car, Tropicare on my driver and my son's car and Zaino Bros on both the goats.


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

Buy Klasse All In One in the red jug and Klasse Sealant in the silver jug. Apply the AIO first, then follow up with the sealant. I do this on all my cars. It's fast, simple and produces outstanding results.


----------



## joeyk97 (Dec 16, 2006)

Thanks guys I just don't want to damage the paint thats all especially with it being brand new. Also do you guys use the automatic car washes? I've heard some automatic car wash places scratches your car.


----------



## SANDU002 (Oct 13, 2004)

NO automatic car washes for me. If I can't wash it by hand, then it stays dirty. The bad then about the car washes is the towels they use to dry your car. They are not 100% cotton and can leave fine scratches on the car, plus they can scratch your car from the clothing they are wearing (zippers, snaps, buttons, belt buckles).


----------



## joeyk97 (Dec 16, 2006)

I've notice that on my old car I had scratches that I never knew about. Anyhow yeah I'll stick to my free car wash at the dealer or doing it myself.

Anyone else have lifetime car wash at the dealers? hehe


----------



## Wing_Nut (Mar 6, 2005)

joeyk97 said:


> I've notice that on my old car I had scratches that I never knew about. Anyhow yeah I'll stick to my free car wash at the dealer or doing it myself.
> 
> Anyone else have lifetime car wash at the dealers? hehe


If the dealer offers a paint sealant service you should definitely consider it. I'd do it before the car gets too dirty or is washed more than 2 or 3 times. Most GM dealers are selling a Dupont process called IPB (Ionic Polymer Bonding) that bonds a layer of PTFE (Teflon) onto the clearcoat. They guarantee that dirt will not stick to it for the life of the car. You can bring the car in once a year for touch-ups to the PTFE layer. Since the PTFE has very high heat resistance, they can even bond it to the engine to keep everthing under the hood looking new as well. Ask your dealer about it.


----------



## Octomonkey (Jan 10, 2006)

Paint is already sealed and the clearcoat is pretty durable under typical driving conditions. Do you think the IPB process is really necessary? It seems like if you just keep it washed and waxed, you'll obtain the same results by keeping it looking great.


----------



## speedwrenchx10 (May 6, 2006)

If you are a tailgater you NEED a clear bra or a repaint every so often.The front facia will chip very easy,I got my first chip slingshotting a mustang and it erks me everytime I see it.Good luck the finish is very soft IMO and you just need to remember that or just let it get scuffed up,but I think that is illegal in some places


----------



## SLVR DOG (Mar 29, 2006)

I use Mothers products most of the time, great wax and scratch remover. I will also use Kit at times for a real easy and quick Wax On, Wax Off. I always use micro fiber towels, never 100% cotton


----------



## Balew (Sep 16, 2006)

This is one of a number of topics where you will get a lot of different "expert" opinions. I've tried most of the products and prefer Zaino. The only "problem" is the mail ordering. Seems I'm always out before I remember to order. I tried to get a distributorship but they said no. Mequires is excellent, also. Try a few and see what you think.


----------



## Habuzaki (Feb 13, 2006)

I've used Zaino, Meguiars, and NuFinish, and they all work great. NuFinish is the easiest and last the longest (IMO). But use any of these and it will preserve the paint and give her a great shine.


----------



## SANDU002 (Oct 13, 2004)

Zaino Zaino and more Zaino. It's the best I have used. Tropical Care is pretty good. If you want easy then I would recommend Klasse.


----------



## flyer469 (May 19, 2006)

REJEX Airplane stuff NOT cheap,,,but works better than anything!


----------



## Devil (Mar 27, 2005)

joeyk97 said:


> Hey guys I have a brand new GtO and I want to make sure I use the best wax without killing my paint. My previous car I used Meguliars and it worked perfect and shined. Anyhow I was wondering if that is still good if not any good ideas that won't hurt the paint?


Everyone has their own favorite wax or polish. The main thing you want to do is prep the car first before using any of the polishes or waxes. You can use the best wax/polish in the world and if you don't prep the car properly it's wasted time and money down the drain.
What I do is use wolfgang's super gloss sealant , wait 24 hours and then put a coat of pinnacle wax over it. In that order. I also will use tropi-care, I have had great results with that. All three of these polishes/waxes/ sealnts will; layer to increase shine and durability. Also, a orbital buffing machine is a good investment. Very easy to use and won't burn your clearcoat. 
Also, there's nothing wrong with Meguire's.
PS. ANy wax that states it will clean will not layer just so you know. Hope this helps abit. Maybe the super detailers can help you out better.


----------

